# Which is more pathetic??



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

birthday is more pathetic for sure.. christmas is a crock of shit. 


sounds like you should go ride tho.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Riding by yourself on your birthday or xmas?
> 
> Well, for me it's one in the same and it's looking like my daughter will probably take off to the boy friends by noon and my son is with the ex this year.
> 
> ...



Go By yourself, and Enjoy your B-day. Did the Same Last Year , My b-day is close to X-mas as well, and I had off. I went and enjoyed the slopes, as well as treated myself to a 1 hour private lesson to help me get over my fear of pointing down Steeps (still take them slow, but getting better)
Plan on Doing the same this Year as well 
:hairy:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

I was always told that on my birthday I'm allowed to do whatever I want and nobody is allowed to be mad at me. Plus the slopes will probably be empty with everyone being too busy Christmas-ing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Riding by yourself on your birthday or xmas?
> 
> ….30 people that I don't know (and I am so bad at remembering names!!) with a 100% chance of some sort of family drama happening I'd rather not be a part of.
> 
> ...



Well,.. having kids who shred, it's probably different, but having pretty much come to terms with my own "_patheticism_" many years back,..?  I tend to ride solo probably 95-98% of the time! So,.. Birthdays and Christmas's alone and on the slopes? _NOTHING_ about that sounds "pathetic" to me!!! :lol:

Fun with some buds,…! Fun Solo! Snowboarding is "Da Bomb" and beats the fuck out of family drama each and every time!!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pathetic??? You mis-spelled AWESOME!!!

You never have to wait on anyone, can ride what ever terrain you want to, eat when you want, Piss when you want etc.

Sounds like a great day to me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Christmas is a family day... spend it with your family if you can. 

Birthday... it's about you. If you want to ride: go!
By yourself, invite someone else... pay for some else's lift ticket... who cares. But do what you want.

Also, some mtns let you ride for free on your bday... Try something new?


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

racer357 said:


> Pathetic??? You mis-spelled AWESOME!!!
> 
> You never have to wait on anyone, can ride what ever terrain you want to, eat when you want, Piss when you want etc.
> 
> Sounds like a great day to me.


Dude - have a happy birthday-mas!

I was in CO solo for 4 days for my birthday last year. Awesome trip - wouldn't have changed it.

Like said above - get up when you want, ride what you want, break when you want, don't break at all until you fall over from thigh burn (what I do). 

Solo days can be some of the best. Pray for POW because there are no friends on a POW day anyway.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Good to see we've all got our priorities in order 

I think having them on the same day has pretty much diminished either of their importance to me.

So I guess it'll be me and the snow carnies! 

Just wish there was a bigger than 1000' vert to spend it on but I probably can't hit the road before mid morning for the drive.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

For about 15 years now my sole birthday wish has been for everyone just to leave me alone and let me have a quiet, lazy, introspective day. Not that I don't value the company of my family and friends but the quiet solitary days are so few and far between that having one feels like a gift. I never get my wish by the way. 

Take yours as a present to yourself and go ride.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Ride. I rode solo on my birthday (11/1), while momma drank in the lounge. I ended up being late to my surprise birthday party that evening. I was ok with it.


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

Last year my birthday fell on a Monday which also corresponded with Alberta's Family day holiday. Which meant the hill was open and pretty empty. So I went by myself and had an awesome birthday shredding.

It was a blast as I didn't have to worry about anyone else, just do my thing and work on my technique.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm pretty lucky we pretty much spend chrismas in the alps every year usually a group of 11 of us, my birthday I usually head out by myself and go hiking in the lakes and ride if there's any snow.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It would be alone time on the snow for sure...!!!

Anyday i can get to the snow is good, and i love shredding alone, it is always good to have someone to go with for lifts eating etc, but once on the mountain, i like ME time... 

Unless riding with the boy, then it is a different story...

I will be on the snow the 25th December and it will be the 5th year in a row i have done it...! 1st chair till at least 4pm...!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

racer357 said:


> *Pathetic??? You mis-spelled AWESOME!!!*



That's _exactly_ what I was trying to say! Well Put!!! 
(…but again, I have no wife, kids or mandatory family obligations for the holidays either!)  Shred on dude!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's just getting over that awkward feeling that I got when I went to go see Fury and was the only one sitting my row. Not that I really care, it's just that stigma that goes with it.

The good news is I have an excuse to buy myself a new board every other year as my combined xmas/bday to myself seeing as I typically receive 1 combined gift from my daughter, and she's a poor college student.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If i could do that for my birthday and xmas I would so happy!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ride all day... dinner with daughter?


----------



## Snowboard115 (Nov 17, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Riding by yourself on your birthday or xmas?
> 
> Well, for me it's one in the same and it's looking like my daughter will probably take off to the boy friends by noon and my son is with the ex this year.
> 
> ...


Id say Xmas


----------



## Snowboard115 (Nov 17, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> If i could do that for my birthday and xmas I would so happy!


I wish i could but my bdays in august.:facepalm1::facepalm3:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

racer357 said:


> Pathetic??? You mis-spelled AWESOME!!!


Thread win. :thumbsup:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Where you going, Butternut? It wasn't solo but 2 years ago the gf and I went to stratton on x mas(50 dollar lift tickets). We had a blast until our day was cut short by me possibly giving myself a concussion. Anyway, if you are free to ride, go do it.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Xmas is a fun day to ride. It's usually not TOO busy and you can get back to the fam in time for dinner if your hill is close enough. Xmas day around here usually seems to be a powder day too. I sprained BOTH my ankles on Xmas once and still made it to family din din and present time!

Nothing wrong with riding solo.


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

Any day on the hill is a good day.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

f00bar said:


> It's just getting over that awkward feeling that I got when I went to go see Fury and was the only one sitting my row. Not that I really care, it's just that stigma that goes with it.
> 
> The good news is I have an excuse to buy myself a new board every other year as my combined xmas/bday to myself seeing as I typically receive 1 combined gift from my daughter, and she's a poor college student.


I enjoy riding with friends but there's something to be said about using the singles lane in the lift line. I've met and ultimately ridden with a lot of new people this way too. Last season I started taking my (younger) kids up on a Sunday afternoon, staying over (long drive) and enrolling them in a day-long training session while I go out and ride by my lonesome. While I doubt the lines will be bad on Christmas day, it's nice to be a single on busy days! For future reference  

As far as movies... I've been to a lot of those solo, usually while on business trips. It's not uncommon! 

I guess it depends on your personality. While I love the company of others, I also value my alone time.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Shreeeedddddddddddd


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

I have really enjoyed being somewhere really great to snowboard on my birthday. Been a tradition for 7 years now and was always solo until I got married.

I felt really alive and never pathetic.

Christmas by yourself is pathetic but I think the lift opps on Christmas are more pathetic, in a sad way.:facepalm1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, xmas is the worse of the two by far. Having both on the same day has kind made it a 'eh whatever' day for me anyway though I do like buying things for the kids.

That said, just found out my daughter broke up with her BF. So unless she has plans to go see friends all day I'll probably have someone to ride with!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

If your birthday is the 25th, I believe that makes you jesus and therefore are entitled to do whatever you want


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> If your birthday is the 25th, I believe that makes you jesus and therefore a zombie.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> For about 15 years now my sole birthday wish has been for everyone just to leave me alone and let me have a quiet, lazy, introspective day. Not that I don't value the company of my family and friends but the quiet solitary days are so few and far between that having one feels like a gift. I never get my wish by the way.


My birthday's in June, and one year I took the day off work and spent the whole day just riding my sportbike. Nobody to need to talk to, nobody to deal with, just me and my bike and the road.

Funny enough, my best day in recent memory is a couple Saturdays ago. I spent 7 hours in the driveway chopping wood with the radio going. :hairy:

What am I getting at? Go ride alone and have fun. Maybe make some single serving friends on the chairlift. I love riding with a SMALL group, but I also love riding alone.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

For the past 2 years I've gone snowboarding on Christmas Day with my girlfriend because all our family is back East, and it's been awesome both years. We literally had the place to ourselves both years. Well we broke up, so I'll be going alone on Christmas Day this year without a second thought, and I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Ya, xmas is the worse of the two by far. Having both on the same day has kind made it a 'eh whatever' day for me anyway though I do like buying things for the kids.
> 
> That said, just found out my daughter broke up with her BF. So unless she has plans to go see friends all day I'll probably have someone to ride with!


Wait a minute...wait a minute...weren't you just saying that his family was gonna be in-laws that they were TOTALLY knot tying no doubts about it?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

EastCoastChris said:


> Wait a minute...wait a minute...weren't you just saying that his family was gonna be in-laws that they were TOTALLY knot tying no doubts about it?


Oh trust me, I've seen this before 

and I said 'most likely' so left myself plenty of wiggle room.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Wait a minute...wait a minute...weren't you just saying that his family was gonna be in-laws that they were TOTALLY knot tying no doubts about it?


The Holidays and family will do that that to you....

Personally, I'd rather snowboard than put up with relatives....sometimes. Most of the time I love the fucks...


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Hahaha. As a girl I always can't help but think to myself...omg dudes are SO bad at understanding women. 

Of course you are looking for holiday solitary riding advice and I'm sitting here like...OMG who dumped who? Is it just a fight? They gonna get back together? Ooooh how soapy. Keep us updated.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

Christmas riding means a nice empty hill. If you have company, even better


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

EastCoastChris said:


> Hahaha. As a girl I always can't help but think to myself...omg dudes are SO bad at understanding women.
> 
> Of course you are looking for holiday solitary riding advice and I'm sitting here like...OMG who dumped who? Is it just a fight? They gonna get back together? Ooooh how soapy. Keep us updated.


Ah, well, I'm not one to spout too much detail about such things on a forum. But suffice it to say everyone is fine and it's just the sort of thing that happens when crossroads between real life&job/still in college happens.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh yeah...the end of the college relationship. Lots of people know that well. Sucks. But its actually one of the easy ones in the grand scheme of things. 

And if its not right...succumbing to the college relationship inertia will often end up in a hard ass breakup years from now when there's crap like spousal support and equitable distribution to consider. 

I remember fondly when I was at that age when all my friends were getting married. Now I am at that age when all my friends are getting divorced.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Who the hell celebrates birthday passing age 16, honestly?:eyetwitch2:


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Dude. Do you not remember your 21st? Cuz I sure as hell don't.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've pretty much never celebrated a birthday in my life, at least the way most people see as the norm. 1 of my xmas presents became my bday gift (which from a very early age was the running joke in the house, though true) and I was never allowed to have a kids party because I was told it was too close to xmas and people shouldn't have to dip into their xmas present buying funds to buy me a bday gift.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

EastCoastChris said:


> Dude. Do you not remember your 21st? Cuz I sure as hell don't.


I remember mine, very well. I lived in a small drinking village with a mountain problem. I had drank at the bar since JUST after I turned 20.... 

So when I turned 21 I had to pretend I was 22. That is what makes it memorable. Other than that, don't remember much.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Ah, well, I'm not one to spout too much detail about such things on a forum. But suffice it to say everyone is fine and it's just the sort of thing that happens when crossroads between real life&job/still in college happens.


Ah interesting that you say this. My last bf is in his last year and a half of college (he was a late start) but lives in an apartment filled with college kids and 3 other roommates as a full time student. I take classes online (to finish the degree I dropped years ago) and I work full time. So while we had snowboarding and other wonderful things in common, our lifestyles were very different 90% of the time. He hits up the house parties, drinks to the point of getting drunk a few times during the week, hangs around with a crowd that's a good bit younger...and I'm not doing that. I hang out with folks closer to my age, some of them are married/have families, all work full time. And i've never been a huge drinker, even in college (I hung with the hippie pot smokers) - don't mind going out here and there and having a few drinks at a bar or at dinner, but I'm not getting wasted. And there is something that just gets me really annoyed when I'm hanging out with someone (him especially) who is drunk and I'm not - or I'm at a big college house party (feeling my age) and everyone is wasted and I'm sipping on my first cocktail. People are up til 2-3am partying and I'm ready to go home and just chill by 11 hahaha. So in the end our lives just didn't mesh - at this point in time anyway. And at the rate he was going, I wouldn't be surprised if he finished college with a degree and an alcohol problem. Not sure if that's even close to what your daughter is dealing with, but there is definitely a gap between college life and "real" life.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Riding by yourself on your birthday or xmas?
> 
> Well, for me it's one in the same and it's looking like my daughter will probably take off to the boy friends by noon and my son is with the ex this year.
> 
> ...


I'm an xmas eve baby, my Dad was on xmas... hope you can work it out this coming xmas.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, shit. 40s and pouring rain on the forecast for xmas. So riding is out, actually had my daughter to go with me, too. Now I guess we'll head down to my brothers.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Riding by yourself on your birthday or xmas?
> 
> Well, for me it's one in the same and it's looking like my daughter will probably take off to the boy friends by noon and my son is with the ex this year.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty tough one.:dry:

Shitty that it's Christmas though.

I've gone snowboarding, by myself on my birthday before.

If you live in a _Good _area?

It might be super, extra fun.

You get a free drink on your birthday pretty much everywhere.


I've done this & it's sweet.

Hit all the strip bars on the way snowboarding.

Then hit em all again, on your way home.

New bartenders, but the girls will remember it's your birthday.

Ever been to a strip bar on your birthday?

You get special treatment.

You never know what could happen?

These girls aren't shy.



Seriously. 
One of the funnest times, you'll ever have for free.


TT


----------

